# SALT WATER PREDATORY TANK.



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

BAMBOO SHARK


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

CUDA


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

very nice







love that cuda


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

chip :laugh:


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

black-mask puffer


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

tag-team...


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

very nice. How big are these guys?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Great shots of your pred tank.


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

awesome looking fish


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

AMAZING PACK!!!


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

lovley









i got plans of getting a SW tank some day, with a Moray


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Damn Raf I love your tank! What size is that tank dude?


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

friggin sweet pack. 
i saw a golden puffer fish, at a fish shop the other day. absolutly gorgeous specimin just like yours, is that a dog face or a panda puffer?


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

awesome lionfish and banded shark


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)




----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

nice


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

must say i love volitans and puffers


----------



## mr_tibbs (May 17, 2004)

thePACK said:


>


 Is this that fish that bit Leslie Neilsen's finger in that first Naked Gun movie?

If so....


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

those lionfish are poisonous arent they??

cool tank!









i really like that shark that you have


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I love your fish Raffy









you got one of the best tanks ever, especially for its size.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Looking good


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

nice pics







good looking bamboo shark


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

what kind of puffer is chip?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

yes thats the fish the bit in naked gun..the lionfish are about 6 inches..there in a 100gallon tank..chips is a stars and stripes puffer.

thanks guys for all the nice comments..there will be some feeding video coming up...get your popcorn ready


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

What size tank are these guys in? Sorry if I missed it.


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

WOw man awesome tank! I want to get a saltwater tank someday, I'd like to get an octopus. But those lionfish and the shark are DOPE.

I really like that shark, is everything agro?


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

very cool collection


----------



## phil me in (Jun 6, 2004)

puffers are lookin good


----------

